# Hillary Clinton's Bodyguard



## AceHBK (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't know how true it is but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## dungeonworks (Mar 31, 2009)

With all due respect, looks like just another run of the mill Wing Chun demo to me with choreographed or compliant "Uke's" for lack of the Wing Chun term for Uke.


----------



## mook jong man (Apr 1, 2009)

The guy was pretty fast , but having been in a few Wing Chun demos what tends to happen is that the attackers will go very timid , because they are usually juniors attacking an instructor and they have been hit a few times in the past .

 They know that the harder and faster they go in usually means it will set off an adrenaline response in the instructor and he will start attacking them harder and faster and making contact. So the result is you get these half arsed sort of attacks because they are too afraid to come in .

 I would probably be able estimate his skill a lot better if I saw him doing all out chi sau sparring with another instructor , that would be a true test of his reflex and speed . I also have to make a mention of his positioning in the multiple attack scenarios , it was not good , several times he had his back turned to one or more of the attackers when he should of stayed on the outside of the mass . 

I think there was also a few times where he kneeled down to finish off , with his back turned , a good way to get a bottle in the back of your head . Should of tried to keep on his feet and finished with a stamp kick. But it didn't seem to matter each attacker gave him ample time before the next one attacked.

 The only way your going to get students to attack properly with full force and intention is to have them suited up in those bullet man suits , so that they're not scared of getting hurt .

 But from what I hear they are pretty expensive and also look a bit cumbersome , normal headgear is okay but it still rattles the old brainbox when you wear an elbow in the head . 

But we can still learn from all videos that guys put on , they are all worthy of our attention even if it is just to learn what not to do.


----------

